# Miniture and Toy



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi, 

I wanted to find out how much difference in size there is in a cockapoo that has been crossed with a miniture poodle and one that has been crossed with a toy poodle. Would really appriciate knowing some sizes for the above from owners that have full grown cockapoos. Thanks.

Regards, 

Woo


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Betty is a show / toy mix - she is about 11 inches tall and 7.5kgs. Personally I love her size....very pick upable!!!
If you have a look in the pictures section there is a picture of Betty playing with Sarah's daisy who is show / minature cross ( I think).. the thread is called is it a bird...etc... It gives you quite a good indication of size difference but of course they all vary to some degree.


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Betty is a show / toy mix - she is about 11 inches tall and 7.5kgs. Personally I love her size....very pick upable!!!
> If you have a look in the pictures section there is a picture of Betty playing with Sarah's daisy who is show / minature cross ( I think).. the thread is called is it a bird...etc... It gives you quite a good indication of size difference but of course they all vary to some degree.


Thanks Colin, 

I had a look at the thread, there seems to be quite abit of a difference in size. Are betty and Daisy both fully grown?

Woo


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

My Cockapoos are the following:

English Show Mini Mix
Height: 15.5 Inches
Weight: 9.5 Kilograms

English Working Mini Mix
Height: 16 Inches 
Weight: 9.4 Kilograms 

Hope this helps ... more info here on sizes 
http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/2012/03/04/differences-in-cockapoos/


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Woo said:


> Thanks Colin,
> 
> I had a look at the thread, there seems to be quite abit of a difference in size. Are betty and Daisy both fully grown?
> 
> Woo


Betty is nearly one and Daisy is slightly older. I think they are as tall as they are likely to get but may fill out slightly.


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

colpa110 said:


> Betty is a show / toy mix - she is about 11 inches tall and 7.5kgs. Personally I love her size....very pick upable!!!
> If you have a look in the pictures section there is a picture of Betty playing with Sarah's daisy who is show / minature cross ( I think).. the thread is called is it a bird...etc... It gives you quite a good indication of size difference but of course they all vary to some degree.


Glad i looked at this , i dont know how i missed that thread of betty at sarah's

I was looking forward to see how she was getting on, has there been any improvement on her itching/scratching yet or is it still to early to tell, looking forward to your updates 

Sorry to butt in on this thread

She looks really settled, love the pic of them in the crate, i bet your really happy she's settled in 

Leanne x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

No improvement yet but still very early days....we have been advised it could take at least a few weeks to notice any change. It's very hard being without Betty but I can take comfort from the fact she is being well looked after and having great fun at Sarah's.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lady is a American with a miniture poodle and weighs 17 pounds.


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi - Billy is a show / toy cockapoo. He is about 14.5" high and 9 kg, he is just over 9 months old. I think he is a lovely size, he was the biggest in his litter.
H x


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Hfd said:


> Hi - Billy is a show / toy cockapoo. He is about 14.5" high and 9 kg, he is just over 9 months old. I think he is a lovely size, he was the biggest in his litter.
> H x


That's interesting, Billy's not much smaller than JoJo's 2 and hers are minitures.


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

JoJo said:


> My Cockapoos are the following:
> 
> English Show Mini Mix
> Height: 15.5 Inches
> ...



Thanks for the link JoJo.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

all my girls are mini cross. my girls are all related through their dads, Gypsy and inca have the same poodle dad they are both English cross buthave differen mums Gypys is an English working and Inca is an English show Gypsy is about 16" tall and Inca is just over 17" their half brother from a pedigree poodle litter is the dad to my other two girls Echo who is an English cross closer to 18" tall and Delta who is an American cross and 16". 


so in both sets of girls who shared the same dad but differnt mums their is a hight difference between them, one of my English is the same hight as my American.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Dexter is a toy and Bonnie a mini and although Bonnie is not fully grown yet she is definitely going to be smaller than Dexter which is quite surprising. Their mothers were both cocker spaniel sisters.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Obi is an American/mini cross and he just shy of 14inches and weighs 9.1kg.


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Woo said:


> That's interesting, Billy's not much smaller than JoJo's 2 and hers are minitures.


We went to a meet on Sunday and there was huge variations in sizes, I think Billy was one of the bigger toy cockapoo's but most of the minis were bigger than him. I don't think he will grow any more now though as he is 9 months. 
We visited the litter 3 times before he came home and he was the biggest each time. 
H x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Come on computer buffs where is the link to the beans cans x x x


----------



## carwin (May 5, 2011)

Tilly is a Cocker/minatuer cross she is 14.5in to the sholder and according to the vet over weight at 11.5kg (this since she was spayed but now on a diet)


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

carwin said:


> Tilly is a Cocker/minatuer cross she is 14.5in to the sholder and according to the vet over weight at 11.5kg (this since she was spayed but now on a diet)


Hmm, so a miniture can be the same size as a toy (Billy in an earlier answer is 14in and is a toy but the owner does say he was the biggest in the litter)

I guess you just have to wait and see what your ball of fluff grows into, be it a miniture or a toy, all gorgeous anyway


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi Woo. I think there is a fine line between minis and toys depending on parent sizes. Some toys take after their cocker parent in size and some minis take after the poodle, so they can end up being around the same height. As toy poodles go up to approx 10" and miniatures start at approx 11", there can be a very fine line between the two sizes. I think it will depend very much on the parents of a particular litter.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Obi and Lady are the same cross....and obi is just a bit bigger than Lady.....I am not sure if that helps you


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

My 2 english miniatures are 16 and 17 inches tall although kenya the taller of the 2 is also longer and bigger built with bigger paws etc.Miley is a toy american and is 12 and half inches tall,just a little toot and pyper is also american( mini) at 14 and half inches tall. xxx


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

My two girls are from different breeders, but both are working / toy cross.

Poppy is 17" tall, Rosie 14" tall.

With the working cross you have to take the mothers size into consideration as this varies so much, and just to add Poppy is two and a half, and Rosie one year old.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

My Izzie is an English show cocker x miniature poodle cross and is 14.5" to the shoulders and about 8.5-9kg in weight, Poppy isn't quite fully grown yet but is either going to be the same size or slightly smaller, she's the same cross 
They're a perfect size and still easy to pick up which I love 

Tbh, I think the sizes can vary greatly in all mixes, to get the best idea you need to look at the sizes of the parents and maybe other litters from those parents if there are any  For example my Izzie is pretty much the same size as her cocker spaniel mum (the same kind of height as the poodle as well but she is much stockier than the poodle), although her mum probably weighs more than Izzie as spaniels are very stocky.

Hope that helps a little


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Betty is an English Working x toy poodle and is about 12in and about 5.5kg. She was 2 last week and hasn't grown really in a year. She is one of the smallest cockapoos and people often think she's a puppy as she's so small, but I love her size!!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi Woo check out the section in Cockapoo Pictures "compare cockapoo heights" x


----------



## DeKneez (May 12, 2011)

JulesB said:


> Betty is an English Working x toy poodle and is about 12in and about 5.5kg. She was 2 last week and hasn't grown really in a year. She is one of the smallest cockapoos and people often think she's a puppy as she's so small, but I love her size!!!


Our little Oscar must be of similar size to Betty, he is a toy poodle crossed with a blue roan cocker. He is around 12ins to the shoulder and around 4kg


----------

